# Stanley No 8 - Just scored today



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

It needs a little clean up but is very nice over all. 

I don't know if I am keeping it or selling, depends. Right now, just happy to have scored it.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That is a a good looking' tool! I like the balloon shaped ball. Thanks for posting!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice! It's appears to BR in much better shape than the one I just cleaned up... Should turn out well!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i'm just going to start it off and see what happens. 

any idea what this type sells for? folks at the auction didn't let me have it for cheap.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

oh, whats the difference between the 8 i got and the 8c you got? ours both look to be from the same time period. 1950's?


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Gideon, I could be wrong but I think yours is also an 8c. I think the c stands for corrugated and means the grooves on the bottom. Again I could be wrong.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Gideon, I could be wrong but I think yours is also an 8c. I think the c stands for corrugated and means the grooves on the bottom. Again I could be wrong.


Exactly


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Price on any of these planes is relative to condition and market. Tom's $40 is the cheapest I've heard of a #8 going for, but you might get a flea market deal a bit below that I suppose. Cleaned up I've seen them go for $150 on eBay but I think that's high and with the caveat that I don't watch these. Just my observations since you hadn't gotten any answer on that yet.


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

In my neck of the woods even a rough looking #8 goes for 80 and up. Nicer ones run in the 140s or so. I havent been able to fork that out for one yet...waiting on that special find...


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Wow! I feel really good about the #8 Bailey I got two years ago at a flea market for 20 bucks. Rose wood knob and what looks like walnut tote. Somebody drilled a hole in the end so it could hang on a nail and stamped their initials on the side :thumbdown: but it is still a good user. It's a regular 8 not corrugated.


----------

